# Romio search glitch



## miffedone (May 24, 2003)

Updating to Romio from Premiere's, and finding all sorts of glitches. When I "search" for "The Good Wife', the only option presented is WBXX (HD), which carries only the reruns. If I didn't notice, I would think I have entered a season pass, except I don't want the reruns, I want the new series Sundays on CBS on WVLT. But the software doesn't even show that! (I missed last week because of this.) Now I realize I have to go to the channel, page through the days, find it *there*, and set a Season Pass.

Looking through my seasons' passes, I find this has happened more than once; I am given limited options through "search", which don't offer me alternate channels (including the option to NOT record in high-def to conserve space for programs I may or may not watch, like daily talk shows.) 

PS: I hate the cluttered screens, jammed full of options I will never use (Hulu! AOL! Netflix!) and programs I will never watch (most everything there). I understand keeping up with the times, but this is serious over-improvement, to the point of making it harder to use.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

miffedone said:


> PS: I hate the cluttered screens, jammed full of options I will never use (Hulu! AOL! Netflix!) and programs I will never watch (most everything there). I understand keeping up with the times, but this is serious over-improvement, to the point of making it harder to use.


So remove them from your video providers.


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

Search should only show one listing for the show, not multiple based on how many channels it airs on. You pick the channel when you go to Get a Season Pass-->Options.


When you search for a show that is in reruns, the default channel will be the channel it next airs on.


----------



## FitzAusTex (May 7, 2014)

Another possible glitch I've noticed in the past few weeks is doing a search where the "Upcoming" results are displaying channel numbers that don't match the actual channel number, and often aren't even channel numbers I could actually tune to. Happened multiple times for "College Football" this past weekend.


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

miffedone said:


> PS: I hate the cluttered screens, jammed full of options I will never use (Hulu! AOL! Netflix!) and programs I will never watch (most everything there). I understand keeping up with the times, but this is serious over-improvement, to the point of making it harder to use.


These boxes run the same software. If you made these disappear on your old box, you can do it with your new box. You remove them by going into your settings-channels-service providers menus.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

FitzAusTex said:


> Another possible glitch I've noticed in the past few weeks is doing a search where the "Upcoming" results are displaying channel numbers that don't match the actual channel number, and often aren't even channel numbers I could actually tune to. Happened multiple times for "College Football" this past weekend.


Did you actually verify that it was in fact not showing on those channels?


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

FitzAusTex said:


> Another possible glitch I've noticed in the past few weeks is doing a search where the "Upcoming" results are displaying channel numbers that don't match the actual channel number, and often aren't even channel numbers I could actually tune to. Happened multiple times for "College Football" this past weekend.


I've seen this


----------



## FitzAusTex (May 7, 2014)

lpwcomp said:


> Did you actually verify that it was in fact not showing on those channels?


Yes, that's what I meant when I stated that I couldn't tune to them.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

FitzAusTex said:


> Yes, that's what I meant when I stated that I couldn't tune to them.


All that means is that you are not authorized for that channel, not that it doesn't exist nor that the show is not in fact showing on that channel. Go to your channel list and uncheck any channel you do in fact not receive.


----------



## FitzAusTex (May 7, 2014)

lpwcomp said:


> All that means is that you are not authorized for that channel, not that it doesn't exist nor that the show is not in fact showing on that channel. Go to your channel list and uncheck any channel you do in fact not receive.


In my case you are incorrect. Some channels don't even exist period in my all channels list. I, of course, checked this out before posting. Some are actual channels, but are incorrect (ch 45 shows espn in the search result, but is actually the weather channel).


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

FitzAusTex said:


> In my case you are incorrect. Some channels don't even exist period in my all channels list. I, of course, checked this out before posting. Some are actual channels, but are incorrect (ch 45 shows espn in the search result, but is actually the weather channel).


and it shows as the weather channel in the guide?


----------



## das335 (Feb 8, 2006)

FitzAusTex said:


> Another possible glitch I've noticed in the past few weeks is doing a search where the "Upcoming" results are displaying channel numbers that don't match the actual channel number, and often aren't even channel numbers I could actually tune to. Happened multiple times for "College Football" this past weekend.


I encountered the same problem with search when I looked for "NFL Football" last week. It gave me incorrect channels numbers for ESPN and NFL Network. I even got different "incorrect" channels numbers when I repeated the search a few days later. Since I knew the correct channel numbers and time the games were on, I ended up just using the guide to find and schedule programs.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

Ok. What it sounds like is that there is a mismatch between what the net search thinks is your lineup and your actual lineup.


----------



## FitzAusTex (May 7, 2014)

lpwcomp said:


> Ok. What it sounds like is that there is a mismatch between what the net search thinks is your lineup and your actual lineup.


Ya think?


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

I am still seeing Non-Existent wrong channels listed in my Upcoming Shows list.

Are most seeing this problem?
Also happening on my Premieres.

I originally posted in the Reboot thread:
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=10267747#post10267747


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

CoxInPHX said:


> I am still seeing Non-Existent wrong channels listed in my Upcoming Shows list.
> 
> Are most seeing this problem?
> Also happening on my Premieres.
> ...


Just did search for "Supernatural" on my base Roamio and I am seeing the problem also.

Everyone of the TNT episodes had the wrong channel # although all had the correct callsign. The numbers were a mixture of 47 (actually ESPN SD), 42 (USA SD) and 242 (non-existent). The only correct entry was for the NEW episode on the local CW channel (10 and 810).

Also, if you actually select one of the bad entries, it has the correct HD channel 841.


----------



## nooneuknow (Feb 5, 2011)

CoxInPHX said:


> I am still seeing Non-Existent wrong channels listed in my Upcoming Shows list.
> 
> Are most seeing this problem?
> Also happening on my Premieres.
> ...


Still afflicting my Roamios, as well, just like lpwcomp laid-out.


----------



## take5 (Jul 28, 2003)

Hey, I have this problem as well. I posted in TiVo Help, hoping that a TiVo Support person would respond.

Look at upcoming showings for an HBO show, it suggests a Music Choice channel on one date, a free Spanish language channel on another date, and a channel number that's not in the line-up on a third date. Just seems like a random math error, because it does not show the same channels on subsequent showtimes. It identifies each channel as either HBO or HBOHD. Then I go to the guide, and tune the channels, and each is correctly identified as Music Choice, WBAL-TV HD, Uni-whatever, or "no such channel".

So, something has been corrupted, or there is a math error in the programming, or whatever.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

take5 said:


> Hey, I have this problem as well. I posted in TiVo Help, hoping that a TiVo Support person would respond.
> 
> Look at upcoming showings for an HBO show, it suggests a Music Choice channel on one date, a free Spanish language channel on another date, and a channel number that's not in the line-up on a third date. Just seems like a random math error, because it does not show the same channels on subsequent showtimes. It identifies each channel as either HBO or HBOHD. Then I go to the guide, and tune the channels, and each is correctly identified as Music Choice, WBAL-TV HD, Uni-whatever, or "no such channel".
> 
> So, something has been corrupted, or there is a math error in the programming, or whatever.


Exact same here. Makes that screen useless. :down:


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

Has anyone emailed Margret on this issue, It is becoming very annoying.


----------



## nooneuknow (Feb 5, 2011)

CoxInPHX said:


> Has anyone emailed Margret on this issue, It is becoming very annoying.


Have you? If so, did you get a response (and what did it say)?

I try to avoid bothering her, as tech support is extracurricular activity for her, and this is an annoyance issue, that doesn't truly break anything (other than our annoyance barriers, as it has been going on for far too long, over far too many software revisions).

It's definitely, without any doubt, something wrong with the TiVo Service (TiVo backend server service, TiVo cloud service, TiVo guide data service, or whatever each person opts to call it).

Somebody needs to light a fire under the department in charge of the software/configuration at that end of things.

Since the widespread reports of the problem are scattered all over the forum, without much rhyme or reason (with many mistaking it as a software release bug), perhaps a new thread, with links to all the threads it comes up in, within the first post, would be a good place to start, then direct her to that thread via a polite email, directing all new posted reports there, with just a link to that thread, rather than engaging in scattered discussions?


----------

